# how to Update firmware in my digicam?



## enderson (Aug 22, 2008)

i have canon PowerShot A570 IS,
in recently Issue-July 2008,in Junbo FastTrack personal Tech. shows how to update firmware..


i want to know that...will it change my original Co. settings?
i dont want to loss my current setting...


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 22, 2008)

Check Canon's site and check if new firmware is available, if it's there, procedure to update it will also be given there. Don't know about canon, but in kodak you just need to copy the update file to memory card or select the option for updating the firmware after connecting the camera to pc in kodak easyshare software.


----------



## chitvan (Oct 8, 2008)

enderson said:


> i have canon PowerShot A570 IS,
> in recently Issue-July 2008,in Junbo FastTrack personal Tech. shows how to update firmware..
> 
> 
> ...



i have the same digicam & updated firmware as shown in digit fasttrack....

follow it...it won`t change your original setting...


----------

